# Sub Standard Of Private Medical Colleges



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

[video=youtube;AMFj6dqBSuE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMFj6dqBSuE[/video]

[video=dailymotion;x16z64l]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x16z64l_baat-say-baat-8th-november-2013_news?start=3[/video]


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

Are you trying to say that every private medical college is bad or just these new ones that they mentioned that are super questionable giving rather unqualified students admission and have substandard teaching?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Alrite this report showed shalamar med college too...
WHY?


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Which which college they says are sub standard??

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

I watch this news yestrday but due to breaking news i cant see complete...

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

saske khan said:


> Which which college they says are sub standard??
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Says...
Avicenna
Continental,
Akhtar saeed for donation.


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Other colleges are safe na???

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

saske khan said:


> Other colleges are safe na???
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


They vre talking about 'private sector'
As a whole.

Ppl do luk for good affiliated hospitals.


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Crypt said:


> They vre talking about 'private sector'
> As a whole.
> 
> Ppl do luk for good affiliated hospitals.


But when i watched they said continental med collg only 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

saske khan said:


> But when i watched they said continental med collg only
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


Watch it urself.

Showed avicenna, shalamar, continental, akhtar saeed donation scene.

And ahh....

Talked about avicenna and continental.

And shots of graduates from gov and private sector.


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Watch it urself.
> 
> Showed avicenna, shalamar, continental, akhtar saeed donation scene.
> 
> ...


I didnt see full report i told u..... alright thanks but video is not playing on my cell ... had ha 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Sigh, I doubt Shalamar should have been mentioned among the likes of bottom-barrel schools like Avicenna though. Disappointed.


----------



## Maahi1 (Oct 28, 2013)

Plz reply when fmh lmdc and sharif merit lists will be displayed??


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Maahi1 said:


> Plz reply when fmh lmdc and sharif merit lists will be displayed??


Wrong thread.


----------



## Mohsin (Aug 28, 2012)

shanikhan said:


> [video=youtube;AMFj6dqBSuE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMFj6dqBSuE[/video]
> 
> [video=dailymotion;x16z64l]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x16z64l_baat-say-baat-8th-november-2013_news?start=3[/video]


In this programme they have only highlighted substandard medical colleges of Lahore, what about private medical institutions operating in Rawalpindi and Islamabad like ripah, fumc, wah etc, are they safe as a medical school, 2ndly not to forget they also said in this video that even some government medical colleges are not fulfilling the criteria of pmdc:?. I regret why i choose medical.


----------



## Asad Jahangir (Aug 28, 2013)

They also talked about colleges of interior sindh and kpk.
also some govt. colleges


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

I can definitely see why they included Shalamar in this programme. It has a very ugo building plus that interview which is/isn't supposed to carry any weightage. Why even have that at all. I think we all know why.:thumbsup:


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

SonnenSays said:


> I can definitely see why they included Shalamar in this programme. It has a very ugo building plus that interview which is/isn't supposed to carry any weightage. Why even have that at all. I think we all know why.:thumbsup:


They showed the building.
Didnt talk about it.


About avicenna and continental vre accusations to the faculty and hospitals.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Crypt said:


> They showed the building.
> Didnt talk about it.


Building is so ugly it just upsets everyone and turns them against the college.:thumbsup:


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

SonnenSays said:


> I can definitely see why they included Shalamar in this programme. It has a very ugo building plus that interview which is/isn't supposed to carry any weightage. Why even have that at all. I think we all know why.:thumbsup:


They're the one college who dont administer their own test and give complete weightage over to the UHS test and O and A level grades. What other college does this? They dont have reserved seats, are under a trust, and display the merit list of the full 100 children they take in. They take UHS board positions in their very first few years.

I get that you're disillusioned with medicine, but do try to put some worth in your arguments. Conspiracy theories went out of style long ago.


----------



## medenthusiast (Oct 22, 2012)

Take it seriously.:thumbsup:


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

AbraDabra said:


> They're the one college who dont administer their own test and give complete weightage over to the UHS test and O and A level grades. What other college does this? They dont have reserved seats, are under a trust, and display the merit list of the full 100 children they take in. They take UHS board positions in their very first few years.
> 
> I get that you're disillusioned with medicine, but do try to put some worth in your arguments. Conspiracy theories went out of style long ago.


As I said before,I think UHS aggregate sux ballz. MCAT is probably the worst test I ever gave. And I have given a lot of entry tests
Continental is also under a trust.
CPMC and Avicenna also took board positions.
Others also display their lists of people who they took in.


Ugly building moves me emotionally so, wasn't thinking straight I guess.



medenthusiast said:


> Take it seriously.:thumbsup:


 Wish I had your enthusiasm.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

What I meant was this:
By displaying the full list, they still have 79-80% merit students coming in. Thats a high merit, I would say, higher then most other private medical colleges. Kind of favors the theory that it isn't a corrupt place.

None of us were asked about our financial background. Atleast I wasnt. If Shalamar was so money-hungry why would it be the only medical college offering students merit based and financial need based scholarships?

The hospital being under a trust means that a committee overlooks newly admitted students, to see their competence, from time to time. The committee itself obviously differs from college to college. But the Shalamar trust is over 15 years old I think.

No allegations of donations have been raised on Shalamar as yet.

Shalamar had higher board positions then both those schools IIRC.

As far as the building being ugly goes, I think it was actually quite good looking. So its a matter of opinion.

I've not even gotten admitted yet in Shalamar, who know's they might not even call me to partake in their MBBS class, but I think you're being unfair to a college which is accomplishing alot more then its competitors, and stayed alot cleaner then them in the process.


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

AbraDabra said:


> What I meant was this:
> By displaying the full list, they still have 79-80% merit students coming in. Thats a high merit, I would say, higher then most other private medical colleges. Kind of favors the theory that it isn't a corrupt place.
> 
> None of us were asked about our financial background. Atleast I wasnt. If Shalamar was so money-hungry why would it be the only medical college offering students merit based and financial need based scholarships?
> ...


agreed :thumbsup:

Moreover its not the building which should fascinate its about the quality of education the institute is providing

this video link is not working. Kindly do share some other link if you have. thank you


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

As far as concerned wid med education in pakistan or simply talking about education in pakistan its a bloody big business here... these ppl sell knowledge for their big tummies dat cant b full... public n private is not complete one in pakistan.... govt clgs r old one n they have gud patient exposure... its just bcs of da hospitals they r affiliated wid otherwise govt clgs studies r worst... teacher dont teach them either it is govt school clg or med clg.... just bcs pakistanis r ppl who think only wat they hear 4 m others they make dif btwn privt n public clgs although if public clgs hv gud hospitals then private have gud teaching system... but as far as this video is concerned keep in mind dat medicine,education and media is da biggest business of pakistan.... these r all.... uhh im restricted to us foul lnguages bt all of them r playng wid our money n most importantly wid our precious time n life... education is a business not a need of pakistan ppl either in govt or private sector... either medical educt or enginering or anything it may b

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

That was such a retarded show. I just wasted 27 mins of my life.


Anyone seen part 2?


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

I have seen end of part 2 on tv...

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------

